# Macbook qui a prix l'eau/ Macbook mouillé



## blume (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je viens à l'instant de renverser un verre d'eau sur le clavier de mon macbook (partie gauche du clavier en haut ) en plein téléchargement je l'ai immédiatement épongé, éteint et j'ai retiré la batterie. Lorsque je l'ai mis à l'envers de l'eau et sortie de la touche esc. 
La batterie fonctionne correctement lorsque je le branche. Mais quand j'appuie sur la touche pour l'allumer rien ne se passe. Il ne démarre plus. Je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre. J'ai passé le sèche cheveux sur le clavier. 

J'ai l'Applecare protection sur 3 ans. Pensez vous que la garantie marchera? J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous a déjà eu ce genre de soucis ou a eu affaire au SAV? Quel en a été le résultat? Qu'avez vous à me conseiller?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## desertea (1 Février 2008)

En premier, laisser sécher le portable au moins 24heures avant de le rebrancher.
Si par la suite il ne redemarre pas !!! aie aie aie !!!

Je ne pense pas que l'Applecare fonctionne, mais sait-on jamais ??
Si la garantie ne passe pas il reste la réparation à tes frais. Pour info Apple facture une carte mère très très cher, parfois acheter un nouveau portable est plus rentable.

Je profite de l'occaz pour signaler qu'une boutique sur Ebay propose des pièces Mac pas chère. 
La main d'oeuvre est gratuite. (mais c'est sur nice)

Pour le nom de la boutique---> MP  (pour limiter la pub)


Cordialement


----------



## blume (1 Février 2008)

Merci de votre réponse. J'espère que je n'ai pas empirer la chose en essayant de le rallumer avant. *Est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour les techniciens du services après vente de voir si un Macbook a reçue de l'eau ( comme sur les téléphones portables grâce aux barrettes)???*


----------



## pacis (1 Février 2008)

blume a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse. J'espère que je n'ai pas empirer la chose en essayant de le rallumer avant. *Est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour les techniciens du services après vente de voir si un Macbook a reçue de l'eau ( comme sur les téléphones portables grâce aux barrettes)???*



oui la rouille et l'oxydation à l'intérieur ( il suffit de 3 jours pour qu'apparaisse l'oxydation )


----------



## blume (1 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> oui la rouille et l'oxydation à l'intérieur ( il suffit de 3 jours pour qu'apparaisse l'oxydation )



Comment faire pour éviter l'oxydation? J'ai passer le sèche cheveux je les mis prêt du radiateur normalement il devrait rester quelque trace d'eau. Que faire de plus?


----------



## lulu59 (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toi,

Vraiment ça m'énerve beaucoup que vous ne preniez pas la peine de faire attention en buvant un coup   

Pourquoi vous vous obstinez à boire un verre près d'un ordinateur portable ????   

Je sais pas mais ça semble vraiment du bon sens de ne pas boire à côté de son Macbook.

Après voilà le résultat un Macbook abîmé   

Bon courage et vraiment faite attention

heureux possesseur d'un Macbook blanc 2,16GHZ 120 GO de DD 1GO de RAM et Superdrive je l'adore


----------



## David_b (2 Février 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour à toi,
> 
> Vraiment ça m'énerve beaucoup que vous ne preniez pas la peine de faire attention en buvant un coup
> 
> Pourquoi vous vous obstinez à boire un verre près d'un ordinateur portable ????


Tu sais que taper sur le clavier du portable use les touches et envoie des ondes de choc dans le disque dur ? Ca l'abîme aussi...  
Un ordinateur c'est un objet qu'on utilise, pas un bijou enfermé dans une vitrine  

Ceci dit, c'est pas idiot de réfléchir 30 secondes : liquide + électronique = mauvais ménage... Si on a soif, on lève son arrière-train de sa chaise ou du canapé et on va boire un verre. En plus, ça fait faire de l'exercice, ça fait faire un break dans le travail, ou ça oblige à sortir la tête du Web ou des jeux...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Tu sais que taper sur le clavier du portable use les touches et envoie des ondes de choc dans le disque dur ? Ca l'abîme aussi...
> Un ordinateur c'est un objet qu'on utilise, pas un bijou enfermé dans une vitrine
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est pas idiot de réfléchir 30 secondes : liquide + électronique = mauvais ménage... Si on a soif, on lève son arrière-train de sa chaise ou du canapé et on va boire un verre. En plus, ça fait faire de l'exercice, ça fait faire un break dans le travail, ou ça oblige à sortir la tête du Web ou des jeux...


 
ne boire que des substances volatiles...

 :style:


----------



## David_b (2 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ne boire que des substances volatiles...
> 
> :style:



heureusement que ton pseudo n'est pas H2O


----------



## blume (14 Février 2008)

Bon en dehors des réponses bêtes du type "ne pas boire à côté de son portable" qui n'apportent aucunes aides. J'ai eu de précieuses informations venant de ce forums via les messages privées et d'un technicien apple. 

Ce dernier m'a conseillé de le laisser posé à la verticale légèrement ouvert (comme un livre entre ouvert autrement dit) pour que l'eau ne stagne pas sur la carte mère près d'un radiateur pour que l'eau s'évapore plus facilement. 

Par ailleurs j'ai démonté le clavier pour avoir accès à la carte mère et au ventilateur, j'ai nettoyé les composants avec de l'eau déminéralisée et un coton tige. Au niveau du ventilateur, il y avait des traces d'oxydation ( eau + cuivre = traces vertes ) et quelques traces d'eau sur les composants électriques (comme lorsque l'on laisse sécher la vaisselle sans l'essuyer). 

Puis je l'ai laissé sécher deux jours. Depuis sa mésaventure tout fonctionne à merveille!!!


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

blume a dit:


> Puis je l'ai laissé sécher deux jours. Depuis sa mésaventure tout fonctionne à merveille!!!


_Toujours_ laisser sécher longtemps 
bonne nouvelle


----------



## domdom65 (7 Février 2009)

Je ne pense pas que l'Applecare fonctionne, mais sait-on jamais ??
Si la garantie ne passe pas il reste la réparation à tes frais. Pour info Apple facture une carte mère très très cher, parfois acheter un nouveau portable est plus rentable.

Je profite de l'occaz pour signaler qu'une boutique sur Ebay propose des pièces Mac pas chère. 
La main d'oeuvre est gratuite. (mais c'est sur nice)

Pour le nom de la boutique---> MP  (pour limiter la pub)

Salut a tous

J'ai malheureusement eu un problème similaire suite à une inondation par le toit.Mon mac OS a pris l'eau je ne sais exactement ou.Il y avait de l'eau sous la tour et je crains que de l'eau soit entrée dans l'écran par le haut.
Alors ca a disjonté, j'ai essayé de la rallumé plus tard l'écran s'allume pas la tour.
J'ai tous mis sur le radiateur.6h après l'écran s'allume; la tour démarre mais rien à l'écran juste un message "no signal detected".Je vais réessayer ce matin pour voir.
Je peux avoir le nom du magasin??J'habite à cote de Nice et si mon mac ne demarre pas j'aimerai l'emmener..
Merci beaucoup
dominique


----------



## mimusops (2 Décembre 2009)

j'ai renversé du rosé (oui je sais!) sur mon macbook. HS. J'ai même tenté de le rallumer tout de suite, ça a fait bzzzz...
ensuite plus rien. 
Je l'ai mis dans un sac avec du silicat gel. Au bout d'UN MOIS le revoilà revenu à la vie, maintenant il marche parfaitement.

Alors si j'ai un conseil, c'est d'ATTENDRE!


----------



## nikitou (3 Décembre 2009)

ça m'ait également arrivé à moi aussi..
J'ai renversé toute ma tasse de thé sur mon clavier..

Tout était trempé et il s'est arrété dans les 2minutes qui ont suivi..

1er réflexe le sopalin..
2eme réflexe je l'ai laissé au moin 10h dans la salle de bain retourné, l'écran ouvert.."comme si ça faisait un toit de maison" et le sèche cheveu dirigé dessus..

Au bout d'environ 10h je me suis dis il doit être bien sec..

Je me suis rendu à castorama j'ai acheté un kit de tournevis et du produit anti-oxydant..

Je l'ai ouvert délicatement..Attention à la petite accroche de l'écran si tu tire fort et qu'elle pète il te faudra la remplacer..

J'ai tout nettoyé au coton tige minutieusement avec le produit anti-oxydant.. J'ai pris mon temps..

J'ai tout remonté.. j'ai attendu une bonne journée et j'ai tenté de le rallumé.. 

Magique !!! tout à re-fonctionné pour moi et cela depuis 1an aucun souci..
J'ai par la suite fait l'acquisition du "time-capsule' il me lachera bien un jour 

Le seul souci que j'ai depuis 2-3 mois est mon lecteur dvd qui lit plus trop les CD et impossible de graver j'ai toujours une erreur..

J'ai pas nettoyé ça tête de lecture et je pense qu'il en a souffert..

C'est pas bien grave je m'en sert pas souvent..
Mais j'aurais du le nettoyé.. ça doit etre faisable..

Voilà rassure toi donc.. rien n'est perdu  Si tu aimes ton petit bijou tu prendras le temps qu'il faut pour le ressuscité 

Fini pour moi de boire à coté de lui 

Dailleurs chez moi je j'utilise fermé écran déporté sur un 23'' et j'ai fait l'acquisition du clavier appel sans fil


----------



## kertruc (21 Novembre 2010)

Il suffit de faire marcher son assurance...


----------



## tombom (21 Novembre 2010)

depuis 2009 ?... hum hum


----------



## Aude_E (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ajoute ma petite contribution!

J'ai renversé un verre (bien plein) de vin rouge sur mon macbook pro ... (no comment  - ça n'arrivera plus - promis)

J'ai suivis les conseils de Nikitou (MERCI!!) ici même et tout remarche (sauf ma touche shift gauche - mais j'ai bon espoir, c'est peut-être pas tout à fait sec)!!! J'ose à peine y croire!

Alors à ceux à qui ça arrive et qui n'ont pas moyen de faire marcher une assurance ou une garantie :
1) mettre le macbook en "toit de maison" (avec un sèche cheveux sur air froid à côté)
2) aller sur ifixit.com, section "repair" et télécharger le tutoriel correspondant à votre modèle de macbook pour démonter "l'upper case" (c'est le tutoriel qui indique comment tout démonter).
3) Acheter un produit anti-oxydant et les tournevis nécessaires (listés sur le tutoriel), acheter une pince à épiler, des cotons-tiges et disque si vous n'avez pas. 
4) Suivre méticuleusement et délicatement toutes les instructions pour démonter l'ordi, éponger le liquide, nettoyer à l'anti-oxydant. S'assurer que tout est sec avant de remonter. Le remontage est un peu plus délicat que le démontage je trouve. Surtout les connecteurs de la carte mère.
J'ai mis 5h et dépensé 30 euros. Pour vous donner une idée, j'y connais pas grand chose en informatique (avec tout ça j'en sais légèrement plus).

Par contre, en dehors des touches, le clavier est composé de trois couches fines de plastiques qu'il n'est pas possible de détacher pour éponger le liquide qui s'y est glisser (il me semble). Alors à moins que d'autres aient essayer et réussi, la seule solution est d'attendre que ça sèche pour cette partie. Mais je ne crois pas que ça craigne l'oxydation. 

J'ai pas acheté la pâte thermique conseillée parce que j'ai fait en sorte de rien décollé à part le micro qui reste qui en place malgré tout.

Voilà! j'ai surement réduit son espérance de vie mais il n'est pas mort!
Bon courage! Faut y croire!

Merci encore à Nikitou et aux techniciens de ifixit (super boulot)!!


----------



## yuyumyk (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour, je sais que la discussion date d'un peu mais... Voilà j ai le même problème que vous.
Après que les quelques GROSSES goutes d'eau soient rentrée à l'intérieur du mac, il s'est éteint illico presto. Ne donnant plus signe de vie  
Je l ai essuyé, j ai ouvert l arriere, je l ai séché avec un sèche cheveux, j ai enlevé la batterie et tout ça et... Là il veut bien s'ouvrir ( apres une éternité ) à condition qu il soit branché a une prise et que je l ouvre en Safe boot. Puis il a fort ralenti aussi ( vraiment ralenti --' ) ... Et Il me dit qu il n y a aucune batterie ( alors que si .... )
J ai appellé un ami qui s y connait et il me dit que c est surement le materiel pour la detection de la batterie qui a un probleme. 
Je me suis dis que peut etre votre solution fonctionnerait, mais... Je ne suis qu un debutant et... Je n ai pas pu trouvé de produit anti oxydant. J ai été à Brico mais ils n en s avaient pas plus je pense vu qu ils m ont simplement proposé de l anti rouille :/ par ailleurs je ne sais même pas ce qu est de l anti-oxydant et je ne sais pas à quoi ça ressemble. Quelqun pourrait-il m'aider ?
Toutes sortes de conseils est la bien venue


----------



## esimport (17 Août 2012)

voici mes conseils suite à de nombreux oxydations dans mon atelier:

1. si le dommage liquide est récent, débrancher immédiatement la batterie ET la prise secteur
2. ouvrir et démonter le macbook au moyen d'un guide pas à pas
3. sortir la carte-mère, l'inspecter, repérer les traces de liquide et les traces d'oxydation 
4. se munir d'une vieille brosse à dents imbibée d'alcool à 90°, et frotter doucement les parties humides / oxydées. laisser sécher une heure
5. retirer toute autre trace de liquide dans le châssis
6. remonter, rebrancher, tester

Si la carte-mère ne redémarre pas, il est possible que le clavier soit à changer, tester avec un nouveau clavier.
Si la carte-mère ne démarre toujours pas, ne la jetez pas ! 75% des carte-mères oxydées sont réparables. 

Bien vérifier également le rétro-éclairage et le trackpad, ces derniers peuvent également avoir été impactés par l'oxydation.


----------



## yuyumyk (17 Août 2012)

Et vous pensez que j ai perdu toutes mes chances de réparer le mac par moi meme à cause du fait que je l ai deja allumé 2-3 fois après exposition ? car quelques amis m ont dis que je l avais deja allumé sans nettoyer tout trace d oxydation, et que donc ça ne servirait à rien et que j etais censé l'emmener chez un technicien


----------



## esimport (17 Août 2012)

yuyumyk a dit:


> Et vous pensez que j ai perdu toutes mes chances de réparer le mac par moi meme à cause du fait que je l ai deja allumé 2-3 fois après exposition ? confused:



pas nécessairement. Disons qu'il est préférable, comme dans tout circuit électrique, de bien supprimer les causes d'un court-circuit, avant de remettre sous tension.


----------



## mabovitch (22 Août 2012)

Si celà peut te rassurer, voici mon experience : en 2009, suite à un accident, mon MB noir est resté environs 10mns completement immergé sous l'eau (eau de riviere, donc eau douce !).
Pendant 3 jours, je l'ai laisse au soleil, ouvert, apres avoir retiré la batterie, puis miracle, apres l'avoir branché sur secteur, il a redemarré. Bien sur, la batterie etait morte, qq taches sur l'ecran ont mis encore qq temps à partir, mais tout etait fonctionnel !!!!


----------



## renan35 (23 Août 2012)

blume a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse. J'espère que je n'ai pas empirer la chose en essayant de le rallumer avant. *Est ce qu'il existe un moyen pour les techniciens du services après vente de voir si un Macbook a reçue de l'eau ( comme sur les téléphones portables grâce aux barrettes)???*




sur les macbook récents il y a une pastille papier (blanche) qui change de couleur au contact de l'eau.


----------



## esimport (5 Septembre 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> sur les macbook récents il y a une pastille papier (blanche) qui change de couleur au contact de l'eau.



je confirme, c'est tout-à-fait vrai


----------



## Incence (24 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, je vien de renversé un verre deau complet sur mon mac. Jai vite réagis en le retournant et epongé la mare deau qui stagnait sur mon mac. Jai fait les consigne précédente de le mettre a la verticale et jai laissé un fan le ventilé. Puisque cest un mac air, jai ps trouvé loutils pour livre alors jaimerais savoir maintenant que faire ? :hein: merci davance pour les conseils


----------



## esimport (25 Juin 2014)

à l'époque j'avais posté un tutoriel expliquant la conduite à tenir en cas de dommage liquide:

première consigne: ne surtout pas remettre sous tension

Que faire lors d&#8217;un dommage liquide sur un macbook ?


----------



## Incence (26 Juin 2014)

Merci, mais j'ai essayé le site et il me marque toujours erreur de téléchargement. Tout d'abord je ne sais pas comment et ou me procuré l'outils adéquat pour ouvrir mon mac alors cest dur de faire les étapes suivantes ... C'est un macbook air et les vis sont minuscules et en étoiles... Donc je sais pas quoi faire :S


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2014)

Incence a dit:


> Merci, mais j'ai essayé le site et il me marque toujours erreur de téléchargement. Tout d'abord je ne sais pas comment et ou me procuré l'outils adéquat pour ouvrir mon mac alors cest dur de faire les étapes suivantes ... C'est un macbook air et les vis sont minuscules et en étoiles... Donc je sais pas quoi faire :S



Ben tu vas dans un magasin de bricolage pour acheter un petit coffret de tournevis.
genre CA par ex


----------



## Incence (27 Juin 2014)

Es ce quil se vend dans les boutiques apples ?


----------



## esimport (27 Juin 2014)

il s'agit d'un tournevis à étoile pentalobe (5 branches)

il peut être trouvé ici:

tournevis pentalobe macbook






les tutoriels pour ouvrir les MacBooks Air peuvent être trouvés ici:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2014)

Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'il y a ce nouvel embout ! :rose:

N'écoute pas mon conseil précédent, surtout celui du lien qui ne possède pas de pentagone !


----------



## Maofdc (19 Août 2014)

Petit message pour rassurer les gens...

Il y à deux jours j'ai renversé un plein verre d'eau sur mon mac book air. Il était allumé, j'ai de suite tout débranché et je l'ai retourné. Puis sèche cheveux avec air froid/tiede mais fort pendant que l'eau coulait a flot par les touche ... Après 20 min de sèche cheveux je l'ai laissé à sécher pendant 48h plié en "tour"(comme mentionné plus haut). 
Je ne l'ai pas ouvert j'ai juste attendu 48h au sec avec un petit supplement ventillo la nuit. 

Resultat il marche nickel  aucun bug du tout. J'espère que ca va durer. 

Conclusion : pas de panique il faut juste agir vite. Et OUI au sèche cheveu!!!


----------



## magiorgio (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 15 pouces de 2009. Il fonctionne parfaitement. Cependant, je viens de le démonter pour y installer un ssd à la place du graveur superdrive et là, surprise, je découvre des traces de rouilles au niveau des vis qui attache la carte mère mais aussi à plusieurs endroits de la carte mère, on voit que la couleur grise est devenue 'légèrement brune/jaune". Alors, je suis en questionnement. Il n'y a bien sur plus de liquide présent et on voit que tout est sec... Que me conseillez-vous? Dois je le laisser comme cela vu qu'il fonctionne ou est-il plus prudent de nettoyer comme indiqué plus haut afin d'éviter des courts-circuits à venir...? Ma carte mère risque-t-elle d'avoir des soucis si je laisse comme cela? 
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses....


----------



## esimport (23 Août 2014)

c'est une question de délai: si l'oxydation est récente, alors oui il vaux mieux nettoyer et supprimer toute tâche de rouille. Si l'oxydation a eu lieu il y a un certain temps, on peut considérer qu'elle est stabilisée, et ne progressera plus, donc inutile de nettoyer


----------



## magiorgio (23 Août 2014)

Merci pour la réponse ES import...
Malheureusement, je n'ai aucune idée de la date du liquide renversé... vu que je l'ai acheté il y a un mois maintenant... Mais ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il n'y a pas trace de liquide ailleurs... juste sur la carte mère et pourtant elle est bien d'origine... Mais elle est parfaitement fonctionnelle... la seule chose qui me semble étrange c'est dans istat, je n'ai que la température cpu, hdd, mais pas celle du gpu heatsink... Par contre 4 "enclosure..." alors que ma compagne qui a exactement le même n'a pas les mêmes infos: elle a la température de la carte graphique ... mais pas tous les "enclosure"... Je me suis donc posé la question de savoir si de l'oxydation pouvait intervenir sur les capteurs de t°... ou si c'est juste istat qui déconne... enfin quand je parle d'oxydation, ce n'est pas comme sur la photo montrée plus haut... c'est juste une différence de couleur, un aspect "rouillé"... et je vois effectivement trace d'un liquide sur le bord de la carte mère... 

Le nettoyage avec de l'alcool ispopropylique est-il vraiment sans risque? 

Merci


----------



## ennuy (28 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le meme probleme il y a quelque jour j'ai alors eu le même réflexe d'essuyer au sopalin et le laisser a l'envers plus d'une journée entière tout fonctionne normalement 
Le seul probleme c'est que au bout de quelque minutes d'utilisation *le ventilateur se met à tourner a toute vitesse et le MacBook devient lent il beug*
Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire et oui je sais boire a côté d'un ordi ce n'est pas malin mais tant pis c'est fait c'est fait


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2017)

ennuy a dit:


> …
> Le seul problème c'est que au bout de quelque minutes d'utilisation *le ventilateur se met à tourner a toute vitesse et le MacBook devient lent il beug…*



Ouvre le "moniteur d'activité" --> applications/utilitaires/moniteur d'activité"
sélectionne "processeur" et "% processeur" dans les onglets

Tu peux faire une copie écran et la mettre en réponse.


----------



## ennuy (1 Mars 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Ouvre le "moniteur d'activité" --> applications/utilitaires/moniteur d'activité"
> sélectionne "processeur" et "% processeur" dans les onglets
> 
> Tu peux faire une copie écran et la mettre en réponse.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mars 2017)

Refais une copie d'écran en classant par %décroissant, parce là, on ne voit que des process à 0%


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Refais une copie d'écran en classant par %décroissant, parce là, on ne voit que des process à 0%


Merci *Sly* j'avais oublié l'essentiel 

D'autant qu'on voit qu'il y a du lourd qui tourne sur le graphique "charge processeur"…


----------



## ennuy (5 Mars 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Refais une copie d'écran en classant par %décroissant, parce là, on ne voit que des process à 0%


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2017)

Ah ! Le Kernel task à plus de 220%…

Je ne sais pas si cet article peut encore aider : https://www.mac4ever.com/actu/78169_astuce-en-finir-avec-le-kernel-task-qui-mange-100-du-cpu


----------



## ennuy (5 Mars 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah ! Le Kernel task à plus de 220%…
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cet article peut encore aider : https://www.mac4ever.com/actu/78169_astuce-en-finir-avec-le-kernel-task-qui-mange-100-du-cpu


D'accord merci beaucoup pour ton aide je vais essayer ☺️


----------



## nyco001 (5 Mai 2020)

petard.... ca n'arrive pas qu'aux autres....
c'est mon tour, en plein confinement....

macbook 15pouces non retina mi-2012

recap ou j'en suis:

verre d'eau versé sur les touches hier soir 22h
j'ai tout eteint retourné le mac pour faire sortir le max d'eau + sopalin/mouchoirs sur les touches, ecran, et ce que je pouvais en ouvrant l'arrière
2e connerie, j'ai pas les forums hier soir, mais ce matin, donc je l'ai mis le cul l'air, c'est a dire le mac ouvert, la carte mère a l'air, mais pas en mode vertical tente.... :/ & j'ai pas mis le ventilateur
ce matin, en testant, ca demarre pas au 1e abord
puis en deconnectant la batterie, il demarre, mais les touches semblent pas prendre le password, j'ai pu le vérifier sur google, certaines marches, d'autres non & le trackpad repond pas totalement bien. j'ai même les touches inversées sur clavier (les chiffres se tapent direct sans
je n'ai pas de tournevis tripoint pour demonter la batterie
les magasins sont fermés
le mac est en mode tente now avec le seche cheveu en mode air normal

des conseils sur comment procéder?
je n'arrive pas a trouver de tuto video qui m'aiderait a demonter ce modèle de mac spécifique

merci de vos éclairages, j'ai "un peu d'espoir" a vous lire, mais le confinement ne simplifie rien.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2020)

Pour démonter, c'est iFixit.com
Le fait que ta machine ne soit pas retina, c'est bien.

Donc démonter, essayer de nettoyer tous les contacts à l'alcool et… attends…


----------



## nyco001 (5 Mai 2020)

merci Sly

j'ai pas trouvé de tuto spécifique, mais peut suivre les consignes suivantes?
https://fr.ifixit.com/Vue+Éclatée/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Teardown/9515?lang=en

quand on parle de demonter & de contacts, je demonte jusqu'ou? 
qu'appelles tu un contact?

des trucs a faire gaffe quans on demonte/remonte?

ca reste un macbook vieux & non collé, mais des conseils spécifiques?

sinon, j'ai testé qq trucs:

alors, quand je branche l'alimentation, il démarre tout seul.... :-( est-ce que l'alim est touchée?
je ne peux pas rentrer sur ma session, car des touches de mon password sont touchées: L + O + 9 + touche espace.... et le left click / right click sur le trackpad marche pas bien.....
j'ai pu vérifier tout ca en session invité.

ca vous dit qqch mon 1e diagnostic de ce qui marche / marche pas?

merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2020)

nyco001 a dit:


> quand on parle de demonter & de contacts, je demonte jusqu'ou?


Le plus possible, tant que tu es sûr de pouvoir tout remonter dans l'autre sens 




nyco001 a dit:


> qu'appelles tu un contact?


SI c'est un vrai verre d'eau qui a été renversé, il a dû y a voir de l'eau partout. Donc bien démonter les nappes et nettoyer les contacts sur lesquels les nappes se fixent.


Et oui, le tuto que tu as indiqué est bien.


----------



## nyco001 (5 Mai 2020)

hello, 

1. le demontage progresse, mais question: je ne sais pas quoi bouger enlever du coté des ports du mac, ou comment retirer la carte mère.... elle bouge bien du côté central, mais j'ai raté qqch du côté de ifixit pour tout retirer....?

questions sur mes bugs observés: 
2. si le clavier est touché, ce qui semble être plus le cas, je peux y faire qqch pour aider? ou faut juste attendre?

3. quid de mon alimentation qui se lance en automatique: je peux y faire qqch? le bouton semble pas répondre & le mac s'allume en auto quand je connecte le magsafe.

merci


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2020)

nyco001 a dit:


> 1. le demontage progresse, mais question: je ne sais pas quoi bouger enlever du coté des ports du mac, ou comment retirer la carte mère.... elle bouge bien du côté central, mais j'ai raté qqch du côté de ifixit pour tout retirer....?


Le tuto pour enlever la carte mère : https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/MacB...id+2012+Logic+Board+Replacement/10766?lang=en

Et là tous les tutos pour ta machine : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_15"_Unibody_Mid_2012




nyco001 a dit:


> questions sur mes bugs observés:
> 2. si le clavier est touché, ce qui semble être plus le cas, je peux y faire qqch pour aider? ou faut juste attendre?
> 
> 3. quid de mon alimentation qui se lance en automatique: je peux y faire qqch? le bouton semble pas répondre & le mac s'allume en auto quand je connecte le magsafe.


Je ne sais pas si tu peux démonter les touches;

Pour l'alimentation, s'il y a eu un court circuit, je ne vois pas quoi faire…


----------



## nyco001 (6 Mai 2020)

j'arrive pas a la sortir la carte mère... je sais pas s'il faut forcer? doit-elle sortir facilement?
on dirait que j'ai qqch qui bloque près du port firewire.... :-(

est-ce que j'ai vraiment besoin de la sortir ou je nettoie vite fait les contacts?
ya des contacts du coté de la carte mère non accessible directement sans démonter?

j'ai l'impression que c'est potentiellement plus le trackpad, clavier / touche alimentation qui sont touchées, mais reste a voir en remontant


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2020)

T'as bien enlevé les 9 vis qui retiennent la carte mère, on les voit sur la photo :


----------



## nyco001 (6 Mai 2020)

oui, oui, les 7 vis standards et les 2 petites de la grille, qui cachent la nappe clavier.

je viens de tout remonter après 24h pour voir...
tjs le meme merdier:

le bouton alim marche pas
quand je mets le cable alim magsafe, le mac demarre tout seul
impossible de rentrer dans ma session car des touches marchent pas (l, o, 5....)
en session invité, je me rend compte que le trackpad ne comprend que le right click
PS: bizarre, même en branchant une souris, il reconnait pas le left click de selection/validation

ca inspire quoi? que le clavier est niqué? ou faut attendre Xjours pour avoir un diagnostic plus précis?

merci de vos idées...


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2020)

Bah, à ce stade, oui.
Le clavier est mort !

Tu as bien nettoyé la carte mère ? Recto verso avec de l'alcool isopropylique ou équivalent.
Laissé le temps de sécher, etc…

Mode iconoclaste :
ma fille avait renversé un verre de Coca® sur son MB 2009 qu'on avait acheté pour sa première année (son  nom ? : le précieux !!!)
Plus rien ne fonctionnait
J'ai tout démonté, passé au lave vaisselle (carte mère-clavier) à 30°
attente de 3j
remontage
nickel, pas de sequelle

ben nan, clavier trackpad foireux, mais c'était la nappe !  

Une fois la nappe changée ce MB2009 tourne toujours avec El Cap (ram à fond et SSD) chez mon autre fille…


----------



## nyco001 (6 Mai 2020)

j'arrive pas a demonter la carte mère... j'ai pas osé forcer.... j'ai nettoyé un côté. faut que je regarde sur youtube si ya une video, car les photos ifixit ne me disent pas si la carte mère sort toute seule ou non.



je viens de connecter un clavier externe d'un ami en usb. j'ai pu me connecter a ma session. c'est OK en terme de fonctionnement.

questions:
- vous en pensez quoi de mon bouton alim qui marche pas? c lié au clavier ou ca peut être autre chose?
e- st-ce que je peux demonter des touches, genre la touche "l" ou c trop tard pour secher?, ou c niqué niqué, maintenant que ca fait 2jours?
- est-ce que ca s'achète un clavier Macbook Pro de 2012?? ifixit vend le trackpad, mais pas de clavier.... :/

merci pour vos avis


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2020)

Je pense que le clavier, et peut être (certainement) la nappe ont pris un jeton.

Si tu surveille un peu les annonces, le MBP mid 2012 doit se trouver à pas trop cher.
Genre le mec qui a mis un SSD dedans et dont l'ordi ne fonctionne plus…
C'est méchant, mais ça doit se trouver à moins cher qu'un clavier par quelqu'un qui s'y connait…


----------



## nyco001 (7 Mai 2020)

Hello









						Clavier AZERTY Français pour MacBook Pro 15" Unibody 2009-2012 (A1286) - Pièce détachée - Macway
					

Clavier AZERTY Français pour MacBook Pro 15" Unibody 2009-2012 (A1286), Remplacez à neuf le clavier de votre MacBook Pro Unibody




					www.macway.com
				











						Achat Clavier Azerty pour Apple MacBook Pro 15,4" Unibody (2009-2012) A1286 - Pièces détachées MacBook - MacManiack
					

clavier Azerty pour MacBook 15" unibody




					www.macmaniack.com
				




ca fait le job un clavier comme ca par exemple?
les prix varient bien par contre...

PS: sinon, oui, bonne ton idée sur choper un mac cassé , bon pour l'instant, j'en trouve des chers qui fonctionnent....


----------



## nyco001 (8 Mai 2020)

Hello again,

RAS sur les bugs: je pense pas que je récupèrerai mon mac d’avant...

Synthèse:

le mac s’allume uniquement quand je deco la batterie et que je connecte l’alim.
le bouton donc d’alim marche pas
jai des touches qui marchent pas et toute la rangee du bas du clavier bug et sort pas les bonnes lettres quand je tapes (les fleches marchent pas non plus)

L’heure de passer a la suite...

1.Clavier: vos avis sur un clavier comme celui de macway?
Est ce que ca donnera le meme fonctionnement que le mac original?

2.Vu que le mac s’allume pas, dois je envisager de changer autre chose?
Le bouton d’alimentation? 
Des connecteurs ou nappes?

Jai qq sur le bon coin qui me propose un clavier unibody 15pouces avec le bouton d’alim pour 30€ envoyés mais c un vieux macbook de 2008 mais modele 1286 aussi.
Vos avis? 

Merci de cos conseils avisés


----------



## Invité (8 Mai 2020)

Je pense que la carte DC/In (qui transmet le courant depuis le chargeur) a pris aussi.

Le clavier, du moment que le modèle est bon, j'imagine que ça doit être bon…
Idéalement faudrait la nappe aussi…


----------



## nyco001 (9 Mai 2020)

Hello, quand tu dis « nappe », tu em precises?
Merci

(Désolé, j’apprends bcp de choses avec cette galère


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2020)

Dans ton lien : https://www.macway.com/clavier-azer...urce=Awin&utm_medium=AFF&utm_content=Banniere

Sur le  côté il y a, par ex, la nappe du trackpad, c'est un câble multi-brins qui relie physiquement la carte mère à l'accessoire, le clavier, le trackpad, etc.


----------



## nyco001 (9 Mai 2020)

hum, tu me perds.... sur la photo du clavier de macway? ou c'est un autre lien?
la nappe est vendue avec le clavier ou c'est séparé?


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2020)

Les photos 'étaient sur ton lien sur la partie droite sur mon écran. Assez bas, la pub.

En regardant sur les liens de *Sly54* on voit la nappe étape 18 à 20. 
Ca serait étonnant que ce soit vendu avec le clavier…


----------



## Chuuwee (24 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous ! Je suis un peu désespérée. Durant la nuit mon chat a poussé un verre d'eau présent sur ma table de chevet, ce qui a bien mouillé le sol. Des vêtements présents à côtés ont pas mal épongé les dégâts mais mon Macbook pro était posé juste à côté, fermé...
Le matin au réveil, tout semblait à peu près sec mais là il ne s'allume plus...
Penser vous que l'humidité ai pu s'infiltrer par le dessous du Macbook ? Dois-je le démonter ou le laisser sécher vous paraît suffisant ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2020)

Chuuwee a dit:


> Dois-je le démonter ou le laisser sécher vous paraît suffisant ?


Démonte ce que tu peux en enlevant d'abord la batterie (possible, selon le modèle de MBP).
Puis nettoie ce que tu peux à l'alcool, idéalement isopropylique. Laisse bien sécher. Remonte le tout et…


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2020)

Ah, et j'oubliais :


Chuuwee a dit:


> Durant la nuit mon chat a poussé un verre d'eau


Bouffe le chat.
Ou alors ne laisse plus une quelconque boisson à moins d'un mètre de ton portable…


----------



## Chuuwee (24 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah, et j'oubliais :
> 
> Bouffe le chat.
> Ou alors ne laisse plus une quelconque boisson à moins d'un mètre de ton portable…


Ahaha je prends note ! Merci pour ton aide  je n'ai pas les tournevis adaptés donc je vais déposer mon mac chez un réparateur demain histoire que ça soit bien fait !


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2020)

Je viens de sauver un MBA arrosé au jus de pomme.

Le réparateur agréé (mon c*l) a enlevé la socle en foirant une vis (merci) et déclaré que tout était foutu…

Démontage en règle et nettoyage de tous les éléments (alcool isopropylique) et changement de la pate thermique puis remontage, le MBA ne démarre pas.
Avis internet, essaie en démarrant batterie débranchée de la carte mère.
Bingo !

La batterie devrait arriver demain.

Juste pour dire que le pire n'est pas toujours au RDV…


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2020)

Chuuwee a dit:


> je n'ai pas les tournevis adaptés


Quel modèle de MBP ?




Invité a dit:


> Juste pour dire que le pire n'est pas toujours au RDV…


C'est vrai et c'est triste !


----------



## Chuuwee (25 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quel modèle de MBP ?


Très bonne question, un vieux mais du coup j'ai pu acheter les tournevis qu'il fallait.
En demontant il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de trace ni d'eau ni de corrosion à l'intérieur mais je vais le laisser sécher tranquille et prier


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juin 2020)

Chuuwee a dit:


> On a tout démonté, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de trace ni d'eau ni de corrosion à l'intérieur


L'eau s'est évaporée et les traces ne se voient pas forcément maintenant.
Passe quand même un coup d'alcool, à mon avis c'est mieux.

Quant au modèle de MBP :

Les caractéristiques d’un Mac avec son numéro de série
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2013...teristiques-dun-mac-avec-son-numero-de-serie/
Ca va te permettre de nous indiquer précisément quel est ton modèle de mac !


----------

